# Inline Baler Pros and Cons



## Vol

I have the opportunity to purchase a 2005 Hesston 4570 inline that has had about 10K bales through it. I am used to an offset baler(JD) and would like to hear from the inline users on this site. I would be using this for grass hay and I also will be going to a rotary rake in the near future. I would like to hear anything and everything you folks would care to share about inlines be it positive or negative. What would be a VERY GOOD price on this baler in your opinions. I will bale about 5000+ per year. I also will be going to a accumulator in the near future.
Regards, Mike


----------



## hayray

Pros, makes a nicer bale then the rest as far as shape. Keeps more leaf in the bale because of the low profile pick up and bale prepack chamber. Do not need to change from transport to field position.

Cons, takes more horse power because of the center stuffer cam. Low profile pick up may clog easier then on the conventional pick up. A lot harder to un clog bale chamber after breaking shear bolt.

I am on my second in-line in 18 years. I run a Hesston 4590 and I am real happy with it.


----------



## aussiehayman

In Australia the Heston is called a MF, we have an inline MF and 4 older offset MF. The reduction in leaf damage on clover is the obvious big plus, the increased hp requirments are not really that great. It is more difficult to clear after you break a shear bolt but it makes many more bales per hour. We love it!


----------



## michaelr73

it becomes very wide with a hoelscher attached.


----------



## Hayguy

I had a neighbor bale some for me with his Heston a few years ago. Had a few customers complain about the "cut side" being under the strings. Not a big deal, but I suppose it might be hard on their tender hands if their not wearing gloves. Always something Right?


----------



## hayray

They are all being painted with the MF color and decals now up here in the US also, unless anyone can correct me on this?


----------



## David in Georgia

hayray said:


> They are all being painted with the MF color and decals now up here in the US also, unless anyone can correct me on this?


You are correct in assumption. Hesston is owned by Agco Corp and makes all of their hay equipment. The Agco and Massey Ferguson equipment is simply repainted Hesston's. This year my dad traded in his New Holland 634 round baler (4x4) for a Massey Ferguson 1745 Hesston Series round baler (4x5). I've baled about 390 4x4's and 4x5's with it so far this year because my father in laws baler has 2 bearings out. His baler is also a Hesston, I highly recommend anything made by Hesston.


----------



## Vol

michaelr73 said:


> it becomes very wide with a hoelscher attached.


Wider than an offset baler with a hoelscher?


----------



## rob_cook2001

The only thing i have ever experienced with my inlines that i do not like is that in tall "fluffy" windrows hay can ketch under the tractor before hitting the pickup head. Most of my customers either run inlines or NH 575's, the NH can bale just a little faster in thick hay but make bales no where near as consistant as the inlines. Also when baleing "dry" alfalfa (no dew) the inlines loose a lot less leafs than the NH's.
I hope you can read through my bad grammar LOL
Robert


----------



## Small Timer

Isn't it true that an inline baler will fit on a gooseneck trailer where an offset baler will not? Could a person hook an inline baler to the tractor and then drive on the trailer?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I haul my tractors pulling Inlines on the GN all the time. Just hitch up and drive on. I have never tried to haul my NH575 on a trailer but I believe it is to wide. 
Robert


----------



## Cliff SEIA

We went from a NH 310 to a Hesston 4590 five years ago and I'd be interested in trying out a 575 beside our 4590 but I don't think we would ever go back to a side pull. Our experience has been the capacity of the inline will depend on your rake, with a bar rake our's wouldn't make as pretty of a bale if you got below 10 plunger strokes per bale but with a rotary rake that problem seems to have gone away since we aren't feeding clumps or ropes into the baler anymore. Two years ago we switched to plastic twine and now it's not unusual to bale a thousand bales without it missing one.

I think the Hesston is easier to work on and if you ever plug it remove a pair of 3/8" bolts to take the panel out under the feeder forks and you can have it cleaned out in a couple of minutes. Our's has only been plugged once or twice, the time I can remember was right at dark after the dew had set in and I ran a clump through it (pre rotary rake) along the endrows trying to finish a field up and it broke the shear bolt but the hay was wet to the touch by then and if there wasn't as storm blowing in already we would have waited till morning to finish.

Our's has the hydraulic tension which I honestly don't know that it needs, pretty much just adjust it as moisture varies where with the NH we were adjusting all the time as the windrow density changed. We have gone from alfalfa to wheat straw and back to alfalfa without adjusting the tension on our inline.


----------



## rob_cook2001

With the Hesston Inline you should not even be trying to make bales at less than 11 strokes. At 13 strokes per bale they are running in there sweet spot. Anything under 11 strokes per bale your risking missed ties. With to few strokes your customers are going to complain that there flakes are to big... Dang horse people.
Robert


----------



## river rat

I have a Hesston/MF inline with automatic preservitive applicator and agree with hay rays assesments. And no the inline with an accumalator is no wider than an offset baler with one. My brother inlaw uses a holsher with my old hesston I sold him. Good baler.


----------

